# Fine folks figures?



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Whatever has happened to those great-looking and characteful 'Fine Folk' figures we used to see for 1/20.3 locos and scenery? 

My pal Broos and I are looking for a few of the engineer and fireman figures for our K27/28, Shays, Climax's and Heislers.....

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac,

Try Ozark... http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=1279

They had a special going to get the whole set at a lower price, but that appears to have gone.

Matthew (OV)

PS. You're from the home office... isn't that "Climaces?"


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SlateCreek on 11/26/2008 5:19 AM
Tac, Try Ozark... http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=1279
They had a special going to get the whole set at a lower price, but that appears to have gone.
Matthew (OV)

PS. You're from the home office... isn't that "Climaces?"











tac
www.ovgrs.org

PS - thanks.


----------

